# Opinions about Encyclopaedia Dramatica



## Zha'krisstol (Nov 3, 2007)

NO RANTS, NO RAVES, NO FLAMING, AND TONE DOWN LANGUAGE PLEASE. THANK YOU. I AM NOT LOOKING TO START TROUBLE HERE.

I'm just curious about what people think about that site. Since the furry fandom features quite heavily.
What do those with or without a page on there think about it all? Positive and negative views please. 
I myself find it highly amusing. I don't have a page there, but i am a member of various art/online communities featured there. I find there is so much truth there, as well as some questionable material. Unfortunately i have been afflicted with being in contact with a few named individuals on there.
On the whole i find it portrays and interesting and quite honest insight into the world of the internet.


----------



## Emil (Nov 3, 2007)

I find it more interesting that many people find that they cant be amusing without also being insulting.


----------



## Esplender (Nov 3, 2007)

If it wasn't for the memes, it could've been mediocre at most.


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 3, 2007)

If it weren't for some graphic content, I would read more of the articles.  Some of them are shitty, but some of them are very funny, especially if you know what they're talking about.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 3, 2007)

It's smart.

It takes whatever they decide to talk about, then twist it until it can do nothing but wind up whoever their talking about.

For instance, I find the page on Ireland fucking hilarious.

If people learned to see the fun instead of bitching when the flaws of what they are/like are shown, it wouldn't exist.


----------



## Zha'krisstol (Nov 3, 2007)

lobosabio said:
			
		

> If it weren't for some graphic content, I would read more of the articles.  Some of them are shitty, but some of them are very funny, especially if you know what they're talking about.



Yep, it's the graphic gory photos that i find aren't a great help, i really don't want to see a photo of some diseased vagina or maggot-infested wound. I had gore when at uni (animal sciences).


----------



## Zha'krisstol (Nov 3, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> I find it more interesting that many people find that they cant be amusing without also being insulting.



I wouldn't say it was all insulting, a fair bit can be, but i think that derives from people's recorded reactions to ED itself.


----------



## Zha'krisstol (Nov 3, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> If people learned to see the fun instead of bitching when the flaws of what they are/like are shown, it wouldn't exist.



But this is the internet, many take themselves far too seriously and they are often too far up their own a** to see these flaws. Which is then a never-ending vicious circle in some cases.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 3, 2007)

I like ED, and I browse through it sometimes when I'm bored. Gore and graphic stuff doesn't really phase me, and although some of the articles are lame I usually find something to get a kick out of. It's also handy for tracking *chan history, and for calling out people who are assholes, liars, or frauds.

People need to learn not to take themselves so seriously.  It's just a website.


----------



## Azure (Nov 3, 2007)

Hence the name, Encyclopedia Dramatica, it is not meant to be take seriously.  While I find much of it funny, there are a few articles on there that are far to well tended to be a humor source.  And 4chan memes have grow old on me.  Still fun to browse sometimes, but not as good as it once was.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 3, 2007)

I look at it as kind of like a measuring stick of true e-fame. Anyone noteable for anything on the internet has a page on there or is at least referenced. And nothing on there is funny if it isn't either A) true, or B) not true but too damn absurd not to be funny, and their quality standards as I understand it focus on being humerous more than simply bashing the shit out of someone. If an article has a tone suggesting it was written by someone with a genuine grudge, they seem to frown on that since "the internet is serious business" and don't want to be guilty of being just like the people they make fun of.

I remember seeing the Chris Benoit article, and it was so horribly wrong, but I couldn't help but laugh my ass off through the entire thing and that was a time when I really needed a laugh. There are times to take life seriously and times not to, and 99% of the time someone spends online is when they can afford not to take life too seriously.


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 3, 2007)

ED > Uncyclopedia, that's for sure.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Nov 3, 2007)

Wtf IS Uncyclopedia anyway? A friend of mine says he likes it way more and that you have to be a regular reader to start getting the humor which is supposedly too highbrow for us commoners or something.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 3, 2007)

I have not seen much, but the pages I _have_ seen were nowhere near useful nor funny, and were basically just a bunch of tokenly veiled flaming.


----------



## coffinberry (Nov 3, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Wtf IS Uncyclopedia anyway? A friend of mine says he likes it way more and that you have to be a regular reader to start getting the humor which is supposedly too highbrow for us commoners or something.


uncyclopedia doesn't have internet drama on it.
http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

the section on weapons is particularly enchanting.
http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/List_of_weapons_that_don't_exist,_but_should


----------



## Eevee (Nov 3, 2007)

ED is hilarious and a great source for targets of my Two Minutes Hate.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 3, 2007)

Uncyclopedia blows, in my opinion. It's like that one nerd you know that makes uninteresting/unfunny comments on everything, and you have let out a fake laugh to make him/her feel better.

ED is pretty funny. I mean, the bulk of the pages are definitely unfunny...but there are a few gems in there. IE: The entire Music page, the furry pages (although, most of them are just re-stating the facts), and nation-related pages.


----------



## psion (Nov 3, 2007)

ED... has it's moments.  I hate it when someone quotes it like it forms the basis of their opinion on everything.... *points at a imaginary person*  You, get out now!
But for those times when you're raving made at a group of people for being meat heads and are too dumb to at least understand where you're coming from, ED is priceless.  When I read the Republican article I wanted to scream "HOLY BAG OF SKITTLES, THIS IS GENIUS!"


----------



## Rouge2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Uncycleopedia is the best with lulz, especially Jack Thompson.

Encyclpaedia Dramatica sucks at lulz.

Uncycleopia is a Wikipedia that specializes in not being true.  It has articles and funny pictures (mostly doctored up to fit the article.)


----------



## pinkplushii (Nov 3, 2007)

I love ED. : D Especially the reactions to it. I think the reactions are funnier then the actual site itself.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 3, 2007)

Uncyclopedia is quite funny when taken in small doses.  Just read the lead paragraph of an article and forget the rest.

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Tachyon

One of my favorites.

And then of course there is always the Double Ristretto Venti Half-Soy Nonfat Decaf Organic Chocolate Brownie Iced Vanilla Double-Shot Gingerbread Frappuccino Extra Hot With Foam Whipped Cream Upside Down Double Blended, One Sweet'N Low and One Nutrasweet, and Ice article, the lead section of which is equally funny.

And I just noticed this:
http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox

<3 some computer humor.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 3, 2007)

I genuinely can't understand most of Encyclopaedia Dramatica. The only thing I know about it is that my thread about the Great FA Sandwich Wars of 2007 was featured in the article on that subject (something which I'm not sure I should be proud of or not). It seems to be a dumping ground for extremely loud people to post often rather crude and unfunny attempts at annoying anyone who gets in their way.

Quite a lot of British-centric articles on Uncyclopedia are funny (and the Zork in-jokes that seem to be scattered throughout), but like anything that can be edited by anyone, the quality's always going to vary.


----------



## Magica (Nov 3, 2007)

ED is great. 

Infact.  I helped with an article for some now banned tracer over at DeviantArt who caused quite the drama that earned her that page.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 3, 2007)

i like the jokes - although imo then the uncyclopedia is more to my bizare taste


----------



## Merriss (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't look at ED too often, but the few articles I've read from there were pretty funny. I especially enjoyed the deviantART-related ones and even a few that mocked the furry fandom. I don't like how there's sick-as-hell pictures once in a while, and I definitely don't click on them for full-size, but overall the site seems good.


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 3, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> And nothing on there is funny if it isn't either A) true, or B) not true but too damn absurd not to be funny



Exactly. It's funnier because it's true.

Though sometimes they throw out a really cheap shot, like their reference on Objectivism when they state that like Communism, it works until you turn your back and *people make off with everything of yours that isn't nailed-down or on fire*, the parts in bold linking to their article on "niggers".


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 3, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> ED is great.
> 
> Infact.  I helped with an article for some now banned tracer over at DeviantArt who caused quite the drama that earned her that page.



Did this particular tracer just happen to have an unusually strong interest in horses?


----------



## lilredfoxie (Nov 3, 2007)

I dont take it seriously, its run by people who just want to get a rise out of others, for their own malicious gain


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 3, 2007)

Pretty boring. I have to put up with enough snarky little internet creeps and their longwinded versions of "You're a poo-poo head" on sites where I want to be, I'm certainly not going to deliberatly visit an entire site full of poorly-written sniping.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 3, 2007)

It makes people BAWWW (And look, we're just talking about it in general and the BAWWs are coming out).
I like it.

Uncyclopedia it extremely hit and miss. There's great stuff on it, but you have to wade through a sea of nerds who think they're funny. (Hey, my article is still up)


----------



## Magica (Nov 4, 2007)

lobosabio said:
			
		

> DragonMagica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why....

Yes


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 4, 2007)

ED, I think it is funny. However, even though they SAY it's not about the hate, I see it showing through a lot when it comes to furries and such. I think they could do a little better with it by not making it personal, but it is what you make of it.

*shrugs* The anti-furry stuff doesn't bother me so much anymore, gotta laugh at yourself I guess.

I find some of the articles about artists and users very insulting, like EmilAnarachy said, do they really ALWAYS have to be insulting when trying to be funny?
It's getting a little old, to be honest. Yes yes it was funny when Fuhduhduh claimed she was raped and the rapist was killed by, "hitted him to death", but we don't need to record all the flaming and hate and blahblahblah....


----------



## shetira (Nov 4, 2007)

I ignore ED. Anything with drama in it is a waste of my time.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 4, 2007)

Why the hell are you still here then eh?


----------



## shetira (Nov 4, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Why the hell are you still here then eh?



Well, I don't get involved in any of the drama, so it all works out.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 4, 2007)

I find ED very amusing most of the time. Having a Sense of humor helps imo.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 4, 2007)

like rilvor said: humor helps

hehe - i've actually gotten myself registered as a page editor at ED with the promise to spice up their objectivism page... i'm thinking jay naylor... hehe

*homg furry drama in the making*

but its the internet - why settle for less?


----------



## sedric (Nov 4, 2007)

I love Encyclopedia Dramatica for many reasons. A lot of ridiculous shit goes down on the internet, and ED is a good way of finding out things that would otherwise get buried. The whole Zeriara article for instance was eye-opening stuff


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 4, 2007)

sedric said:
			
		

> I love Encyclopedia Dramatica for many reasons. A lot of ridiculous shit goes down on the internet, and ED is a good way of finding out things that would otherwise get buried. The whole Zeriara article for instance was eye-opening stuff


lawl, I know, you just can't help but laugh.
The sad thing about those artists is that they have talent, but they just completely waste it being drama-mongering and lazy. 

Even MORE hilarious though, is the artists who trace and/or copy.

"THIS IS NOT INUYASHA! MY CHARACTER! FOR MY ANIME! NOTE THE DIFFERENCES!"
I even commented that particular person on deviantart and said, "If it was true that you DIDN'T trace, your animals would look about as good as the counterpart humanistic characters, but they look like they were drawn by a 5 year old."
Unsuprisingly, I was blocked from her page. >3


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 6, 2007)

My only real problem with ED (and, to a lesser extent, UNcyclopedia) is that its authors seem to try too hard at the humor, making it seem forced (a laugh supressant, IMO). The tendency of ED articles to be thinly veiled flames of some people also bothers me a bit, but I figure that since I'm not the intended target, it's not important (and even if I was, it's _still_ not important; 99.999% of online stuff has absolutely zero bearing on my income, time, or offline social life).

Mind you, I find a lot of what's considered "internet culture" (for lack of a better term) in general to be rather inane at best, particularly the *chan mentality.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 6, 2007)

To be honest, some stuff on ED is just not funny. But then again, the same can be said about Uncyclopedia. 

I personally did like Uncyclopedia though...I kind of liked the Oscar Wilde quotes, as well as making one that read "If you can't say something nice about someone, then you must be talking about Hillary Clinton."


----------



## Icarus (Nov 7, 2007)

I f-n love that site.
It's funny and good for me.
Plus if I'm sad or pissed it's a good lulz read.
It's also one of the reasons I don't want to be popular on the internetz.
I'll just remain anonymous.
I hate it when it's used as a threat, aka "HAHAHAHA I HOPE U ENJOI UR NU ED ARTICAL FGGOT!


----------



## hellpup (Nov 7, 2007)

ED is great imo. The money is always in the dick and fart jokes (per Kevin Smith) and furries as a whole tend to be an excellent source for them. 

Seriously, you're talking about a community of people that relate to cartoon animals for the most part. Even if you take it seriously you should be able to step outside and laugh at the absurdity just a touch. Everyone is absurd in some way.


----------



## Melo (Nov 7, 2007)

hellpup said:
			
		

> Seriously, you're talking about a community of people that relate to cartoon animals for the most part. Even if you take it seriously you should be able to step outside and laugh at the absurdity just a touch. Everyone is absurd in some way.



Your posts are enlightening. 

Reflecting on my involvement with the fandom, I've always figured I had a few loose bolts in my head, but instead of getting irritated about it, I've simply learned to laugh at it. Life is too short to be getting hung over silly things.


----------



## Juke (Nov 9, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> Pretty boring. I have to put up with enough snarky little internet creeps and their longwinded versions of "You're a poo-poo head" on sites where I want to be, I'm certainly not going to deliberatly visit an entire site full of poorly-written sniping.



Its like.. someone said what i would have wanted to say, only much better!


----------



## Triad Fox (Nov 9, 2007)

I find it funny as shit. I'm a member (though I don't actually edit anything because I'm stupid and lazy), and I read it almost every day. 

Humor is the best medicine, especially if it's sick, dark, sarcastic, and full of lulz. People shouldn't take themselves too seriously, and it's a lot funnier if you're able to take a crack at yourself from time to time.


----------



## Wivere (Nov 9, 2007)

fdhghjjhgdgfdsgfrer


----------



## kitetsu (Nov 9, 2007)

ED gets a little boring on some occasions. But I still have to depend on it so that i can understand all the memespeak going on in many chatrooms.

Also, i find it very amusing that there really are some people who will not digest anything ED even though the mods have made it clear that they will not tolerate personal attacks in articles, especially if it's one editor pissing on the ear of someone outside of ED. Harboring rabid dogs may be their specialty, but they're not idiots. That's why i like them.


----------



## kingkento (Nov 9, 2007)

I very much enjoy Encyclopedia Dramatica.  I check it every few days or so.  I can admit there is a lot of crap on there, but I just check the new articles as they happen, and there always bound to be a good one in there.  Just have to look.

Unceyclopedia on the other hand, I rarely, rarely find anything funny on there.  A repeated gag gets funny, then gets boring, but then goes on so long you find it funny again, but then goes back to being boring, and so far oscar Wilde hasnt been funny a third time.  So I think its been about as funny as it ever will for me.

Back to ED though, I love the absurdity, but at the same time the offensive articles targeting people like Zeriara or Snapesnogger are highly useful, and the site as a whole is a good way to keep up on the occasional art thief or just general 'tard.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Nov 9, 2007)

I fucking <3 ED. It's awesome how many people get paranoid that anyone will ever put anything about them on there.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 9, 2007)

I lol at how stupid they are, thinking that the articles they make on some of the furries they bash holds power over them by putting up the articles. They seriously don't. It holds no power at all. I'd personally laugh my ass off if I was to ever get my own article  up on there. Cause its not gonna cause me any harm really and it'd be interesting to see what stupidity they could make up about me. Its just a bunch of retarded fluff nazis parading around in their jocky shorts over their heads yelling and screaming about the same old same what they think furries are all about.


----------



## Solifugid (Nov 9, 2007)

I love it. Speaking from experience, several of the furry artist pages are more truth than fiction, just said in such a 'sensationalist' way that you have to have really either followed the person or experienced it to get it. Possibly the most hilarious thing ever. 

Really makes me feel good about myself XD


----------



## Petrock (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of ED. Sure, it has it's moments, but while some people take the internet too seriously, alot of people don't take it seriously enough that there are people on the other end of the computer screens, so trolls just love screwing with people on there. ED may be about humor, as it claims it is, but some of the articles do kinda cross a line where it can be really painful.


That said, someone said they were gonna make an ED article about me and never did. I'm kinda disappointed.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Nov 9, 2007)

I see it as a satirical tongue-in-cheek-and-out-through-the-side-of-your-face thing.

Sadly, it relies all too heavily on the same repeated ideas that get tiring after a while. Some of it's genuinely funny (the tl;dr article as a whole, etc) but for some reason I prefer Uncyclopedia for genuine laughs.


----------



## Myoti (Nov 9, 2007)

Life is funny.

Drama is hilarious.

Thank the internet for ED.


----------



## Damaratus (Nov 9, 2007)

Eh, I think the concept of satire has been lost at some levels.  I mean The Onion has some decent satire, and get a laugh out of me on many an occasion.  I don't frequently visit ED, but their conception of "satire" often gets convoluted in hate that has become far too accepted over the internet.

If I hadn't seen a number of their articles posting false information or actual private information, with encouragement to actually cause the target person problems I probably wouldn't have so much issue with them.  I have no doubt that some of the stuff they've written there is actually kind of funny.  It's just the boundary between getting a good laugh and causing other people real grief is very small and easily crossed.  Not to mention that there are folks out there who may be foolish enough to believe what is written about some folks there.  They don't put "do not drink" on bleach for nothing.

I like finding my laughs elsewhere.


----------



## kingkento (Nov 9, 2007)

A lot of people here keep bringing up people being "harmed" as a result of articles.  I suppose thqat would depend on whether you view it justified or not.  In the case of a lot of artists shown on there, Id have to say Im all for it.  And for encouraging places like DA to ban those that steal or trace work, etc.

Its not liek they pick people at random for their articles, you have to do soemthing to catch their attention.


----------



## RTDragon (Nov 9, 2007)

Isn't that site where goatse, tubgirl, harlequin fetus, and the *vomits* pain series come from.


----------



## Emil (Nov 9, 2007)

kingkento said:
			
		

> A lot of people here keep bringing up people being "harmed" as a result of articles.  I suppose thqat would depend on whether you view it justified or not.  In the case of a lot of artists shown on there, Id have to say Im all for it.  And for encouraging places like DA to ban those that steal or trace work, etc.
> 
> Its not liek they pick people at random for their articles, you have to do soemthing to catch their attention.



Its kinda hard for an artist to get commissions when there is a highly trafficed  
website that calls them a paper raper and shows that person at their worst. But then again, I suppose most furry artists get the majority of their commissions from other furries, so it may or may not make a difference... :? *notice I'm not talking about tracers, but real artists*


----------



## Zentio (Nov 9, 2007)

I love going there and reading about stupid drama online X3

My goal one day is to have a page about me on there.
I've gotten mentioned in someone else's page, that's about as far as I can get so far...


----------



## kingkento (Nov 9, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Its kinda hard for an artist to get commissions when there is a highly trafficed
> website that calls them a paper raper and shows that person at their worst. But then again, I suppose most furry artists get the majority of their commissions from other furries, so it may or may not make a difference... :? *notice I'm not talking about tracers, but real artists*



And like you said, youre addressing artists.  Im addressing tracers and thieves.  I view that as justified.  In the case of people who are more talented artists, liek i said, you have to do something to end up there, its not that random.  And also keep in mind, many articles there are written by furries.  Honestly a decent chunk of the chan culture (I hope that wors as a term for it) is furries.

ive never heard "furfag" used anywheer near as often as on a fur site.



			
				RTDragon said:
			
		

> Isn't that site where goatse, tubgirl, harlequin fetus, and the *vomits* pain series come from.


No, those things come from the chans, soemthing awful, the GNAA, and so on, ED just compiles it all.


----------



## Poink (Nov 10, 2007)

Encyclopedia Dramatica => my bible


----------



## coffinberry (Nov 10, 2007)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> I love going there and reading about stupid drama online X3
> 
> My goal one day is to have a page about me on there.
> I've gotten mentioned in someone else's page, that's about as far as I can get so far...



aim high lil buddy


----------



## kingkento (Nov 10, 2007)

Poink said:
			
		

> Encyclopedia Dramatica => my bible



You?  I never wouldve guessed.


----------



## Loveless (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't think the articles would bother me too much, but they keep putting up a page with photos of me and how to get to my house/ my license plate number/ phone number/ address. I can't figure out why, either ><;;... I'd rather have a mean page about me than have my info posted constantly. Sadly, it's also the reason I have strangers visiting me, so I'm forced to move. Not very amusing in my opinion.

I guess I can't find most of it amusing. Some articles are, but most look as though they have been written by a grade schooler. sorry.


----------



## Emil (Nov 10, 2007)

Loveless said:
			
		

> I don't think the articles would bother me too much, but they keep putting up a page with photos of me and how to get to my house/ my license plate number/ phone number/ address. I can't figure out why, either ><;;... I'd rather have a mean page about me than have my info posted constantly. Sadly, it's also the reason I have strangers visiting me, so I'm forced to move. Not very amusing in my opinion.
> 
> I guess I can't find most of it amusing. Some articles are, but most look as though they have been written by a grade schooler. sorry.



Link? Oh, and buy a shotgun, and put a sign out in the front lawn that says you arnt afraid to use it :evil:


----------



## Loveless (Nov 10, 2007)

Link? Oh, and buy a shotgun, and put a sign out in the front lawn that says you arnt afraid to use it :evil:
[/quote]

I'd rather not publicly post the link concidering the information is accurate. ^^; 

My friends keep deleting it, but it keeps resurfacing. Though until I move, there are police cars posted to the neighborhood, so I am at least grateful for that. It does make me feel as though I should have a gun though.


----------



## Emil (Nov 10, 2007)

Loveless said:
			
		

> EmilAnarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aim for the knees!


----------



## Loveless (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, the knees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lobosabio (Nov 10, 2007)

Loveless said:
			
		

> I don't think the articles would bother me too much, but they keep putting up a page with photos of me and how to get to my house/ my license plate number/ phone number/ address. I can't figure out why, either ><;;... I'd rather have a mean page about me than have my info posted constantly. Sadly, it's also the reason I have strangers visiting me, so I'm forced to move. Not very amusing in my opinion.
> 
> I guess I can't find most of it amusing. Some articles are, but most look as though they have been written by a grade schooler. sorry.



One, how in the world did your information make its way onto the internet, and, two, why in the world would random people want to visit?


----------



## Loveless (Nov 10, 2007)

I think it was supplied by an ex roomate, and two, I am popular on other art sites as well as at some conventions I run. The people who showed up didn't scare me. But the thought that anyone could just walk right up does scare me. But for the life of me, I can't figure out who keeps bringing the info back after it's deleted.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Nov 10, 2007)

Loveless said:
			
		

> I don't think the articles would bother me too much, but they keep putting up a page with photos of me and how to get to my house/ my license plate number/ phone number/ address. I can't figure out why, either ><;;... I'd rather have a mean page about me than have my info posted constantly. Sadly, it's also the reason I have strangers visiting me, so I'm forced to move. Not very amusing in my opinion.
> 
> *I guess I can't find most of it amusing. Some articles are, but most look as though they have been written by a grade schooler. *sorry.



That would explain why I don't find it as amusing as others!^^  Granted, I'm not the brightest bulb in the box of crayons, but I just don't see this very amusing.  The bashing and roasting dosen't phaze me, and the pictures don't bother me (sometimes), it's just the way they explain and write lowers my IQ by 40%.  Yes, there are some good ones though, and I get the occasional snicker.  So I guess to sum up the question, Dramitca is a site devoted to reletively funny bashing and roasting, but it's written in the language of a foul mouthed 5 year old on crack.  It's cool, but it sucks at the same time.^^

...oh and, not only should you have a gun, Loveless, but you should have a knife or a baseball bat...you know...for close encounters.^^


----------



## Emil (Nov 10, 2007)

I dont know how I'd react if I had a page, but I can guess what it'd look like...

"EmilAnarchy

EmilAnarchy, aka Emil, is an awesome artist, nazifur, puppy raper, furfag who spends all of his time on FA because he is an emo fucktard as well as because of your mother His fursona is a wolf wearing combat boots and sunglasses, mostly to hide the fact he is a stoner bitch faggot and because he thinks he is cool When he isnt posting the greatest art ever he is usually on the forums trying to shove Yoo-hoo down everyones throat, which for all of you fucktards who dont know, is basically liquidfied shit in a glass bottle. This makes the other FA furfags wish he would become an hero"

Anyway, thats what I think it would basically look like  Does it seem like a ED article? By the way, I am NOT a puppy raping nazi fur. Or emo.

*edit* this having been said, I can see why people want to have articles of their own on here :roll:


----------



## Loveless (Nov 11, 2007)

lol, that sounds a lot like it, emil XD.

And no worries Crimson, I have something better, lol, the police have to stay outside until I move, so I should be safe XD. I just find it sad that someone is wasting their time on something like this. I'd rather have an article like Emil's, lol.

And this is off topic, but I found it so funny. Our professor was yelling at us about our lack of attention in the debates, so he asked for suggestions from us to make it more interesting. That's when this guy stood up and told him it would be a lot better if he became an hero XD... I was one of the few who cracked up, because the professor had to be like 70 and unable to boot up a computer. Then everyone cracked up when the professor corrected him by saying, "No, it would be pronounced 'A Hero.'  lol lol interweb cultures XD


----------



## kingkento (Nov 11, 2007)

Loveless said:
			
		

> I don't think the articles would bother me too much, but they keep putting up a page with photos of me and how to get to my house/ my license plate number/ phone number/ address. I can't figure out why, either ><;;... I'd rather have a mean page about me than have my info posted constantly. Sadly, it's also the reason I have strangers visiting me, so I'm forced to move. Not very amusing in my opinion.
> 
> I guess I can't find most of it amusing. Some articles are, but most look as though they have been written by a grade schooler. sorry.



Firstly, no matter how many time you delete it, it will go back up.  Thats not because soemone is resubmiting the info, its because once its been posted, its saved to their servers.  So if you delete it, the mods notice and will just revert the article to how it looked before hand.

Next, get in contact with a mod, if you bring up that youd rather have a negative article about you, than your personal info, or "dox", then theyd probably roll with it.  If you go through other people's articles you will see mentiones of people who have asked them succesfully, and unsuccesfully, and those who have bargained.


----------



## Loveless (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks, I'll actually give that a try.


----------



## Infinity (Nov 11, 2007)

Edit: Sorry to hear about that, Loveless.

ED is great at times. As some people say though, newfags ruin a lot of it. The 4chan memes get old so quickly...

Its always funny to see furries fight ED. Its like trying to break a diamond with a butter knife.

A lot of butthurt goes about in the fandom though. If you tick off the wrong (or sometimes the right) you get an article. I consider it a great way to keep an eye on the fandom too. Although I am extremely surprised people like myself haven't gotten one yet. Some of the things I've said and done would make for great lulzy material.

I wouldn't mind not seeing things like goatse randomly.

Never forget sandwich!


----------



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm tired of them.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 11, 2007)

On a forum I help moderate, I recently had to delete two topics, block one user from my profile page, and request his banning after he spammed ED's "baby paste" image all over the place.

EDIT:  Actually, after two user reports, that just got upped to banning two user accounts, two IP addresses, and adding Encyclopedia Dramatica to the autocensors.  Same reasons.

No apologies when somebody commits "suicide by admin".

Naturally, this does nothing to improve my opinion of ED as a whole.


----------



## Cid SilverWing (Nov 14, 2007)

It's a place for trolls, that's what it is.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Nov 14, 2007)

Well lets get to the meat and potatoes of this question. What I think of the whole ED vs. Furry thing! Because thats the real question ain't it?

Well, I'd say that since by far most of ED's furry victims are really generally either people I already don't like (those obnoxious loudmouth right-wing rant-ards. (you know who they are.) Or people like 2 the annoying and unfunny griffin.), wouldn't like by the sound of it (even when researched outside of ED) or would at least make fun of myself (never ever prey!). I'd have to not disapprove of ED!

I therefor award the site 'not last place'.


Besides lets face it, if there's not enough lulz to be had at your expense because of the stuff you say and do, you don't get an article. Because you would fail to have sufficient levels of 'teh funny'.

And come on, don't like have of the furry 'victims' of ED have histories of being either complete dicks, nutbars or egomaniacal twats anyway?

And isn't it true that ED also singles out NON-FURRIES who exhibit these behaviours?


I'd have to state pro-EDness.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 7, 2008)

Well my opinion is that I HATE IT!  This is no rant or raving or whining I am speaking the truth, I jsut hate it because these little babies can't seem to think that they are causing harm then good on the internet and causing problems.

That is all I want to share of my opinion and why that site should be destroyed piece by painful piece and every user there shall be thrown in jail.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 7, 2008)

TheSkunkCat said:


> Well lets get to the meat and potatoes of this question. What I think of the whole ED vs. Furry thing! Because thats the real question ain't it?
> 
> Well, I'd say that since by far most of ED's furry victims are really generally either people I already don't like (those obnoxious loudmouth right-wing rant-ards. (you know who they are.) Or people like 2 the annoying and unfunny griffin.), wouldn't like by the sound of it (even when researched outside of ED) or would at least make fun of myself (never ever prey!). I'd have to not disapprove of ED!
> 
> ...



Okay Skunkcat that was horribly retarded with what you said ebcause you are hating another human being who is a rightWING?!  I'm rightwing and I barely know you so you have the right to write an article about me and then make fun of me?!  No you don't which is stupid.  I believe in a good laugh and lols but being stupid on the internet and taking it out on another human being that you don;t even know is just cruel that it should be a crime where the users on ED should be thrown in JAIL!

Well hey I may have been alittle douche in the past and maybe been good and never heard of ED when I was on the internet but dammit I do not deserve an article and if you ask me, you should have a CHOICE weither or not you should have an article.  They should ASK before posting such bullcrap.  Oh and did I forget to mention breaking the laws of privacy policy?  I rest my case, ED is a foul-mouthed site that should be deleted piece by painful piece.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh i'm sorry to hear that Infinity....but hey i'm a furry and i'm fighting ED so much that they cannot possibly win against me, seriously its not even a contest.

So let me get this straight, I got an article because I ticked someone off?!  BULLSHIT!  I never even  knew these people and then they just write an article!  My girlfriend found out about it...so you are saying I DESERVED IT?!  HELL NO!  i think you should get on eand feel what it is really like to be harrassed, I can;t go outside with people thinking that I am some faggot (Which i'm not.

And so by lullzy, you are stateing that it is fun making fun of someone you don't even know?!  You are a monster!  ED is a monster!


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 7, 2008)

MilkHermit said:


> I like ED, and I browse through it sometimes when I'm bored. Gore and graphic stuff doesn't really phase me, and although some of the articles are lame I usually find something to get a kick out of. It's also handy for tracking *chan history, and for calling out people who are assholes, liars, or frauds.
> 
> People need to learn not to take themselves so seriously.  It's just a website.




Oh so you like to commit crimes against the hardworking and innocent!  People like you that read stuff like that should not believe this crap....its just wrong.

I think you need to not read things tso farfetched and take yourself so seriously!  It is not a website!  It is full of pepole with no life!  No humor, so they have to take it on themselves to make fun of other people, thati s what I call playground BULLY!  One of which I happily insult and crush.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 7, 2008)

If you are unhappy about the Furry pane on ED: take it with a grain of salt. Seriously, some of you people are real up-tight about this shit. It is a FUCKING HUMOR SITE. GET OVER YOURSELVES.

Quadriple post? That's umpossiple! You see those links to the bottom of your post? See the edit button? See it? Use it.


----------



## Monak (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought that page that went up about that fur who faked his death was a fuckin riot , though that is all that I have really read on ED , accept when researching the furry fandom back when I discovered it , which is probably why I stayed away from it.  It is a bad place to find when you are a fur and you discovery there are more like you and end up on a website with nothing but a smear of hate.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

*Don't just stand there! Pick up a gun and shoot it!*


----------



## Arc (Jul 7, 2008)

The door is right over there Gregarbeast, just take you thread necromancy fail and your BAWWWWW with you and leave.
We will all just act like this never happened.

Also, ED never fails to amuse me.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 7, 2008)

...

Straitfox, you just revived a thread and QUADRUPLE-posted in it at the same time.

There are no words.

There are simply no words.

What a shame, because this is such an interesting thread. I personally think ED is awesome. :awesome: And I'm saddened that I have no more exposure than a screenshot of one of my FA comment threads on there. D:



Draco_2k said:


> *Don't just stand there! Pick up a gun and shoot it!*


Half-Life, win


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 7, 2008)

eh, i browse on ED from time to time. Some of the stuff on there is histerical, while others.... not so much


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

Disregard that.  This is a necro and I suck cocks.


----------



## therealist (Jul 7, 2008)

Believe it or not, Encyclopedia Dramatica was the place where I got some information on the Megan Meier suicide when I was doing a research paper on Appropriate Vs. Inappropriate Self-Disclosure.  Of course academia disallows use of any Wiki-type articles, so I could only use it as a 'starting point' for further research.  But it did enlighten me about the subject, told some facts about what happened interspersed with sarcasm and an overall mocking tone toward the subject matter.

But sometimes it can be downright funny.

.....like the disambiguation page for "Pussies"


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 7, 2008)

It's for lulz

/thread


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Gregarbeast required his own ED page.  And do you really expect those people to reply to you?


----------



## Jijix (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it's hilarious. I think the people who have a page on there probably do for a very good reason. The more people bawww and butthurt about it and threaten to get e-lawyers on everyone's case, the more justified the site is. 
This is the internet, people. Stop taking yourselves so seriously.
If I had an article on me, hell, I'd probably add to it.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I think Gregarbeast required his own ED page.  And do you really expect those people to reply to you?


He's had one for a long time. It's just that it details only his exploits on deviantArt, and hasn't touched on FurAffinity yet simply because it's goddamn huge enough already.

I've taken the liberty of getting off my lazy butt and creating a redirect with the name he's taken on the forums, though.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jijix said:


> I think it's hilarious. I think the people who have a page on there probably do for a very good reason. The more people bawww and butthurt about it and threaten to get e-lawyers on everyone's case, the more justified the site is.
> This is the internet, people. Stop taking yourselves so seriously.
> If I had an article on me, hell, I'd probably add to it.



well, there are some pages that are just plain fucked up... like, I remember some guy who killed himself, and ED wrote a page about it, and made fun of him. That's just not something you do ya know?

as for the site itself, yea, it's fairly entertaining... rest assured, if you have a youtube account, and you have the trolls attention, you WILL get your own ED page XD. I have a small little article about my youtube account... something about me fucking dogs (which I don't do btw T_T)... you know, typical trolls doing whatever it takes to hurt someone XD

love ur avi btw Ji jix


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, there are some pages that are just plain fucked up... like, I remember some guy who killed himself, and ED wrote a page about it, and made fun of him. That's just not something you do ya know?
> 
> as for the site itself, yea, it's fairly entertaining... rest assured, if you have a youtube account, and you have the trolls attention, you WILL get your own ED page XD. I have a small little article about my youtube account... something about me fucking dogs (which I don't do btw T_T)... you know, typical trolls doing whatever it takes to hurt someone XD
> 
> love ur avi btw Ji jix



The whole an hero section makes me laugh.  If I off myself I hope I can at least make people laugh over it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> The whole an hero section makes me laugh.  If I off myself I hope I can at least make people laugh over it.



I still think there's a thin line between funny and fucked up, when it comes to this. If you died, would you really wanna be remembered like that, plus, be the main icon for suicide. like for example: "hey, be an hero! kill yourself today!" that's just... not really something to laugh about in my opinion =2


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I still think there's a thin line between funny and fucked up, when it comes to this. If you died, would you really wanna be remembered like that, plus, be the main icon for suicide. like for example: "hey, be an hero! kill yourself today!" that's just... not really something to laugh about in my opinion =2



I've been jaded and desensitized.  Seriously a kid killing himself over an ipod?  Are you serious? lol


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> I've been jaded and desensitized.  Seriously a kid killing himself over an ipod?  Are you serious? lol



dunno what desensitized means, but meh. and I know it's a stupid reason to kill urself, but cmon... have some sympathy >_< meh, not everyone's the same I suppose... I just don't laugh in the face of death.

ok, on the subject of this, I was wondering... why do half the trolls who troll me worship hitler? seriously, it's either the KKK, or hitler. it confuzzles me


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> dunno what desensitized means, but meh. and I know it's a stupid reason to kill urself, but cmon... have some sympathy >_<


Each day I live on this planet makes it harder to have sympathy for the stupid.

But that's just me.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> dunno what desensitized means, but meh. and I know it's a stupid reason to kill urself, but cmon... have some sympathy >_< meh, not everyone's the same I suppose... I just don't laugh in the face of death.
> 
> ok, on the subject of this, I was wondering... why do half the trolls who troll me worship hitler? seriously, it's either the KKK, or hitler. it confuzzles me


That's just additional trolling material, silly.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Each day I live on this planet makes it harder to have sympathy for the stupid.
> 
> But that's just me.



thank you, you're the 20th person to tell me that... now leave me alone about it... geez

it's hard to have sympathy for total assholes who do nothing to do but criticize others


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> dunno what desensitized means, but meh. and I know it's a stupid reason to kill urself, but cmon... have some sympathy >_< meh, not everyone's the same I suppose... I just don't laugh in the face of death.
> 
> ok, on the subject of this, I was wondering... why do half the trolls who troll me worship hitler? seriously, it's either the KKK, or hitler. it confuzzles me



If I had sympathy for every idiot who caused physical harm to themselves I'd have no time to live my own life.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> thank you, you're the 20th person to tell me that... now leave me alone about it... geez


Mother of God.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

are you done draco?


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

Vtech just kicked in yo.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> are you done draco?


No.

...Wait...

...Wait....

Yeah, I'm done.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> No.
> 
> ...Wait...
> 
> ...


thank you... 

nice community my ass


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> nice community my ass


What a disturbing image.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> thank you...
> 
> nice community my ass


 
I'm gonna pop in here and say it is generally a really nice community XD

Anywhy ED is quite entertaining but in the patheic kind of way


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> What a disturbing image.



wow... you sure are hard to be friends with. 0_o'

it's hard to have sympathy for people who say stupid things... love ya


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> wow... you sure are hard to be friends with. 0_o'


You're welcome.



NekoFox08 said:


> it's hard to have sympathy for people who say stupid things... love ya


NO U.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> NO U.



see? is that supposed to mean something?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> see? is that supposed to mean something?


NO U!


----------



## TehSean (Jul 7, 2008)

I think if you honestly have an opinion of it, you're worrying too much about nothing.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> NO U!



I'm just gonna leave off with, you're ok.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 7, 2008)

I actually find it to be rather amusing, I am easily amused though. I don't take anything on that site too seriously, especially when it comes to the articles about people. Because they concentrate on the most dramatic, negative things they can for maximum lulz.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> I actually find it to be rather amusing, I am easily amused though. I don't take anything on that site too seriously, especially when it comes to the articles about people. Because they concentrate on the most dramatic, negative things they can for maximum lulz.



no one seems to take anything serious anymore... "hey! let's cut our penises off!" LULZ! "let's commit suicide!" LULZ


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> no one seems to take anything serious anymore... "hey! let's cut our penises off!" LULZ! "let's commit suicide!" LULZ


Your forgot burning cats alive.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Your forgot burning cats alive.



oh... sorry


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 7, 2008)

Gregarbeast said:


> Oh i'm sorry to hear that Infinity....but hey i'm a furry and i'm fighting ED so much that they cannot possibly win against me, seriously its not even a contest.
> 
> So let me get this straight, I got an article because I ticked someone off?!  BULLSHIT!  I never even  knew these people and then they just write an article!  My girlfriend found out about it...so you are saying I DESERVED IT?!  HELL NO!  i think you should get on eand feel what it is really like to be harrassed, I can;t go outside with people thinking that I am some faggot (Which i'm not.
> 
> And so by lullzy, you are stateing that it is fun making fun of someone you don't even know?!  You are a monster!  ED is a monster!


http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Straitfox


BIZZNICH!


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't forget centipedes in your vagina.  It _is_ more likely than you think after all.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> have some sympathy


Wut?  I truly don't know the meaning of that word.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Gregarbeast said:


> Oh i'm sorry to hear that Infinity....but hey i'm a furry and i'm fighting ED so much that they cannot possibly win against me, seriously its not even a contest.
> 
> So let me get this straight, I got an article because I ticked someone off?!  BULLSHIT!  I never even  knew these people and then they just write an article!  My girlfriend found out about it...so you are saying I DESERVED IT?!  HELL NO!  i think you should get on eand feel what it is really like to be harrassed, I can;t go outside with people thinking that I am some faggot (Which i'm not.
> 
> And so by lullzy, you are stateing that it is fun making fun of someone you don't even know?!  You are a monster!  ED is a monster!


FROM THE SOURCE!

You cold, illiterate, lying, low-down, short-sighted, worthless, hateful, unappreciative, pathetic excuse for a human being. I sympathise with you, the damned, for having the sense of reasoning, gratitude and brain of a withered pig's knuckle, for about, oooh, half a second, maybe; before I realise that you aren't even worth the energy in my fingers or the two minutes it will take me to complete this message. 
Having already run through quite a good set of derogative adjectives already, I'm going to stop with the insults (or rather, truth) here and give you the simple advice, or rather, the only logical course of action, which is to stop typing at the keyboard and staring at the screen, and turn the computer off. And never go near the Internet again. But you wonâ€™t do that, because you donâ€™t act on logic at all. Hence your endless contempt for all that is good in the world, it seems. 
When you read this message and decide to set me straight as best you can, which I will assume will contain many misspelt expletives and words you can't comprehend that contain more letters than you do brain cells, I will not reply, or even read, your feeble attempt at a rebuke, partly because this is my unchecked backup account, but mainly because I can't give a hoot whether you live or die, let alone what your opinion on my message is. Shame, really, as Iâ€™d love to ask you and find out what itâ€™s like living with the knowledge that youâ€™re going to die cold, alone and afraid, knowing that nobody ever truly loved you. 
I find it sickening you think that someone having a mental illness is something that can be taken so lightly that you can not only use it as a theme in your rip-off, sub-par Disney fetishes, but as something that can be used as a cheap, tacky, tasteless signature that offends many, many people. Grow up; youâ€™re old enough now at 21, Stefan. I imagine that when you start a conversation in real life (should you, by some miracle, have one; or another person decides to pity you/isnâ€™t repulsed by your very existence), out gushes a huge river of uninformed bullshit that is said on impulse rather than any measure of common sense. 
Iâ€™m going now to look at some actual, GENUINE pieces of art made by people who have more talent and consideration for their fans than a pool of dying algae, rather than using them when they fall for one of your lies and give you an e-hug when a person has a differing opinion of you and your so-called "artwork" (sic), just to shut you up. SCUM. 
Do the world a favour*. 
Sincerely, the Internet

God Bless you, ED.  Saving the world from faggotry one lulzfest at a time.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> FROM THE SOURCE!
> 
> You cold, illiterate, lying, low-down, short-sighted, worthless, hateful, unappreciative, pathetic excuse for a human being. I sympathise with you, the damned, for having the sense of reasoning, gratitude and brain of a withered pig's knuckle, for about, oooh, half a second, maybe; before I realise that you aren't even worth the energy in my fingers or the two minutes it will take me to complete this message.
> Having already run through quite a good set of derogative adjectives already, I'm going to stop with the insults (or rather, truth) here and give you the simple advice, or rather, the only logical course of action, which is to stop typing at the keyboard and staring at the screen, and turn the computer off. And never go near the Internet again. But you wonâ€™t do that, because you donâ€™t act on logic at all. Hence your endless contempt for all that is good in the world, it seems.
> ...



gawd that's sexy T.T'''


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> no one seems to take anything serious anymore... "hey! let's cut our penises off!" LULZ! "let's commit suicide!" LULZ


No, what I was saying is that ED is out there to be mean, make fun of people and just generally be assholes. I don't take anything on there too seriously, because I know they're just saying mean, slanderous things about groups I have an affinity for, just so they can get their freaking jollies.:neutral:


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> No, what I was saying is that ED is out there to be mean, make fun of people and just generally be assholes. I don't take anything on there too seriously, because I know they're just saying mean, slanderous things about groups I have an affinity for, just so they can get their freaking jollies.:neutral:


In this post, MAXIMUM BUTTHURT.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> No, what I was saying is that ED is out there to be mean, make fun of people and just generally be assholes. I don't take anything on there too seriously, because I know they're just saying mean, slanderous things about groups I have an affinity for, just so they can get their freaking jollies.:neutral:



oh, yea, ED is just for laughs. I thought we were just reffering to teh real world

but even within ED's stupidity, they've done some things that actually hurt people. like, I remember my friend ArcticFox on youtube, was on ED, and the things they said about him (EX: held a school hostage, etc.) was a lie, but some people actually believed that, and poor arctic lost a few friends because of that... that's just not right


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> In this post, MAXIMUM BUTTHURT.


You know it bby.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, yea, ED is just for laughs. I thought we were just reffering to teh real world
> 
> but even within ED's stupidity, they've done some things that actually hurt people. like, I remember my friend ArcticFox on youtube, was on ED, and the things they said about him (EX: held a school hostage, etc.) was a lie, but some people actually believed that, and poor arctic lost a few friends because of that... that's just not right


Oh, it's not hard to believe that ED has done some horrible stuff to some furs. That, without a doubt, is awful. However, I see some furs get really upset over the things they say about furries in general. I mean, you_ know_ they're not gonna be nice, ED is never nice. So I just try and find humor in it, even if it does hurt.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 7, 2008)

I dig it. Most of the stuff I find really funny actually.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Oh, it's not hard to believe that ED has done some horrible stuff to some furs. That, without a doubt, is awful. However, I see some furs get really upset over the things they say about furries in general. I mean, you_ know_ they're not gonna be nice, ED is never nice. So I just try and find humor in it, even if it does hurt.



I agree... I just laugh so hard at how HARD they try to hurt a single person! I mean, you'd think they stay up all night researching a single fur, and when they're done, they probably worship the v for vendetta mask... heh XD


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> In this post, MAXIMUM BUTTHURT.


 I LOVE YOU!


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> I LOVE YOU!


I KNOW...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I KNOW...



now I love you for this 0_0 *stares*


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> now I love you for this 0_0 *stares*



He is mine!!!!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 7, 2008)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> He is mine!!!!!



look at us! we're going after harrison ford! let's just... let this go... *trips and runs after harrison* fuck you!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> look at us! we're going after harrison ford! let's just... let this go... *trips and runs after harrison* fuck you!




Bitch >.>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't like it.  PERIOD.


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Encyclopedia Dramatica is a pretty cool guy. eh does it for teh lulz and doesn't afraid of anything.

I don't really take much of it seriously. Just like fox news (OMG furry news lol amirite?), it's something that has a little bit of truth, but it's mostly there to laugh at. A lot.

If I had my own ED page, I'd be proud. I don't know what I'd get it for, but I wouldn't care.

ED is <3

hateful, bias, unforgiving, hilarious love.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 8, 2008)

It's fun, but a little too over the top sometimes.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 8, 2008)

The first time I saw it was by accident, stumbling upon a page of one of my friends. What is kind of weird, really, is that the victims continue to rant about it when they just KNOW that its giving the site more power over them. ^^'

Although, Lulz do not appeal to me, so ED does nothing for me.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 8, 2008)

One of the many slums of the internet. Usually, people I know just look stuff up on it for epic wins and memes. I know a victim of that horrid place. Its one of the many reasons why the internet is not safe.

to sum it up, I don't like it. Too much satire and shit. : <


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 8, 2008)

ED makes me laugh


----------



## Erro (Jul 8, 2008)

wow where did this old thread come from? I actually get a good considerable amount of info from ED, just because I can read it for the content without getting butthurt over how its written. It contains a good bit of interesting stuffs.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 8, 2008)

I like ED, never fails to make me laugh


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

Humor?  There are two types of humor my friend I think you should look them up and you should know that FRIEND.  Get over it, ED is not a funny site and I know how to use the buttons hereo n this forum, thanks.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

"The door is right over there Gregarbeast, just take you thread necromancy fail and your BAWWWWW with you and leave.
We will all just act like this never happened.

Also, ED never fails to amuse me."

You know Articwolf...I was hoping that you would be smart enough too but hey we all have opinions, YOURS does not COUNT!  I will not leave I will not fail I have already succeeded against ED.  SO I think it is YOU who should leave and hope that the door doesn't give you failure.  Seriously come up with some new material.


I have opinions but it seems you think ED is good, it is NOT!  And you whoever you are are a blathering IDIOT!


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey man, I understand where yer coming from, but ya must realize that yer only giving more power to ED by posting that. Its not a good thing to do.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

Nope actually I never did revive a THREAD, I was jsut posting my opinions to people and I am appauled to think that you people.

If you think ED is awesome then how come they are committing a serious crime.  I so hate you and everyone else that enjoys reading false articles on that retard site.  I've seen better websites back when I was on the net back in 1997, long before I was a furry.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

Kobo-Kun said:


> Hey man, I understand where yer coming from, but ya must realize that yer only giving more power to ED by posting that. Its not a good thing to do.



Kobo-kun, I fight against them, I am not afraid of them, they are giving me power, they do not know how to use it right, they are children whom I say cannot defend themselves so I know how to insult them back.

I fight for my rights, and I think you should too.  Everyone does but them, I say these people should have their rights taken away.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 8, 2008)

Straitfox said:


> Humor?  There are two types of humor my friend I think you should look them up and you should know that FRIEND.  Get over it, ED is not a funny site and I know how to use the buttons hereo n this forum, thanks.



Wow someone sure is butthurt.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> FROM THE SOURCE!
> 
> You cold, illiterate, lying, low-down, short-sighted, worthless, hateful, unappreciative, pathetic excuse for a human being. I sympathise with you, the damned, for having the sense of reasoning, gratitude and brain of a withered pig's knuckle, for about, oooh, half a second, maybe; before I realise that you aren't even worth the energy in my fingers or the two minutes it will take me to complete this message.
> Having already run through quite a good set of derogative adjectives already, I'm going to stop with the insults (or rather, truth) here and give you the simple advice, or rather, the only logical course of action, which is to stop typing at the keyboard and staring at the screen, and turn the computer off. And never go near the Internet again. But you wonâ€™t do that, because you donâ€™t act on logic at all. Hence your endless contempt for all that is good in the world, it seems.
> ...



I'm sorry but GOD does not bless ED or stupid people and surely I am not everything waht this person said I am.  that is jsut stupid Azure....really stupid who sent you that?  Seriously I have had enough of this.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Wow someone sure is butthurt.



Do you want to even know what butthurt is?  I think you do but hey i'm the one taking up the butt.

I'm expressing my opinions Ishunuvalok.  I think  it is YOU who is butthurt.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 8, 2008)

Straitfox said:


> I'm sorry but GOD does not bless ED or stupid people and surely I am not everything waht this person said I am.  that is jsut stupid Azure....really stupid who sent you that?  Seriously I have had enough of this.



Why would YOU know what God blesses? BLAPSHEMER!!!!!
(there are enough stupid people to believe they actually are blessed...)
On topic: I like ED, with the heavily sarcastic but not completely retarded humor. Cynism in it's purest form.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

*>* *?* *>    *




*|Ty (TyVulpus)| |Missing form|  |Straifox (???)|
*


----------



## Thatch (Jul 8, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> |Missing form|



LSD?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

szopaw said:


> LSD?


We need proper fossil records.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 8, 2008)

I dunno how I feel about ED anymore. I used to find it funny, but I got bored of their overused phrases and insults. It all meshes together at one point. I think they just think as everything but the ED as 'fags' of some sort. That's about all they say anymore. That and pretty much blatant lies. *shrugs* I try to avoid going there anymore.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 8, 2008)

ED is funny when it's on an intearweb person or event (ei: John Solomon or the Youtube Furry War). Otherwise, it's just a bunch of shit.

Uncyclopedia generally has the same lulz ratio, but for different reasons; the featured articles are really the only ones worth reading.

So, in short, my favorite humor wiki is WikiChan, because it's like ED, except it's always factual and without all the ghey.


----------



## Kobo-Kun (Jul 8, 2008)

Mavu-chan said:


> ...overused phrases and insults. It all meshes together at one point. I think they just think as everything but the ED as 'fags' of some sort. That's about all they say anymore. That and pretty much blatant lies. *shrugs* I try to avoid going there anymore.


Agreed there. That should have been my response instead. ^^'


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I think Gregarbeast required his own ED page.  And do you really expect those people to reply to you?


Excuse me?  Gregar beast and me are the same.  Oh and here we go Azure....See the thing is I think that anyone with an opinion and hates ED get's an article see this is why people hate that.  I don;t see why I shouldn't have an article and it should be removed and why I should never have an article.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Why would YOU know what God blesses? BLAPSHEMER!!!!!
> (there are enough stupid people to believe they actually are blessed...)
> On topic: I like ED, with the heavily sarcastic but not completely retarded humor. Cynism in it's purest form.



Well what would YOU know what the lord likes or blesses.  I see of that ED is not a holy ground instead its a wicked sinful place.  So GOD does NOT bless it.  Oh and the next thing is HE is almighty he can like and dislike and I say he dislikes ED.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

Straitfox said:


> Well what would YOU know what the lord likes or blesses. I see of that ED is not a holy ground instead its a wicked sinful place. So GOD does NOT bless it. Oh and the next thing is HE is almighty he can like and dislike and I say he dislikes ED.


Could you create a thread in the Rants and Raves section? I'd really like that, personally.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

Jijix said:


> I think it's hilarious. I think the people who have a page on there probably do for a very good reason. The more people bawww and butthurt about it and threaten to get e-lawyers on everyone's case, the more justified the site is.
> This is the internet, people. Stop taking yourselves so seriously.
> If I had an article on me, hell, I'd probably add to it.



See Jijix, here on the internet if you want to save your reputation in RL, I suggest you don't act like an ass and don't let ED do stuff and royally rape you.  See I fight for my rights and I don't let ED get away with it.  And this e-lawyer crap that I hear from trolls, I would get a REAL lawyer.

But hey if you want to make yourself the idiot of their site then go ahead.   Be my guest and make yourself stupid and get trolled.


----------



## Straitfox (Jul 8, 2008)

Well see the thing is i'm POSTING my OPINIONS...there is nothing wrong with OPINIONS....I'm not baaaaaawing seriously grow up people.  Including you Draco 2K


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 8, 2008)

Straitfox said:


> Well see the thing is i'm POSTING my OPINIONS...there is nothing wrong with OPINIONS....I'm not baaaaaawing seriously grow up people.  Including you Draco 2K



Actually you aren't, you're ranting and saying that everyone else is wrong except you. And yes, you are baaaawing over ED since you can't seem to take a joke.


----------



## Monak (Jul 8, 2008)

my opinion , one of the mods needs to shoot this zombie in the head.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 8, 2008)

Monak said:


> my opinion , one of the mods needs to shoot this zombie in the head.



Too bad codewolf is on vacation, otherwise this thread would have been locked a long time ago.


----------



## Arc (Jul 8, 2008)

Straitfox said:


> Well see the thing is i'm POSTING my OPINIONS...*there is nothing wrong with OPINIONS*....





Straitfox said:


> You know Articwolf...I was hoping that you would be smart enough too but hey we all have opinions, *YOURS does not COUNT!*



Interesting.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 8, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Interesting.



I just noticed that, too bad you got to it before I did.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

Did I hear someone say "Opinions"? Because I think I heard someone say "Opinions"...


----------



## Monak (Jul 8, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Did I hear someone say "Opinions"? Because I think I heard someone say "Opinions"...



it was just a bad dream , go back to sleep.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

Monak said:


> it was just a bad dream , go back to sleep.


Oh thank God...

Wait, did I hear someone say "God"? Because I think I heard someone say "God"...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 8, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Oh thank God...
> 
> Wait, did I hear someone say "God"? Because I think I heard someone say "God"...



No you didn't, you heard Gosh, thank Gosh.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 8, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No you didn't, you heard Gosh, thank Gosh.


Oh thank gosh.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 8, 2008)

Meh, the ED can be what ever it like, I personaly don't like it, But one person isn't going to change anything.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh. I went and read the article on him. Many fine lulz from DevantART, I would say. And nothing changed XD


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 8, 2008)

Straitfox said:


> Nope actually I never did revive a THREAD, I was jsut posting my opinions to people and I am appauled to think that you people.
> 
> If you think ED is awesome then how come they are committing a serious crime.  I so hate you and everyone else that enjoys reading false articles on that retard site.  I've seen better websites back when I was on the net back in 1997, long before I was a furry.


The last post in this thread before you posted was dated in November 2007, indicating that this thread has been dead for eight months until just recently when you dug it up rfrom its grave.

It was a thread revival, and no matter how many "NO U"s you spout, it's not going to change. Welcome to the world of facts

For that matter, learn that what you've said are really opinions, despite how you tout a lot of them to be facts until it suits you to call them opinions, and that a lot of what you said is also in fact _flaming_, as in stuff that's not allowed on these forums. Please read the rules.

Honestly, it's no wonder so many people get sick of you the moment they meet you...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 8, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Heh. I went and read the article on him. Many fine lulz from DevantART, I would say. And nothing changed XD



Lol so thats why he is so pissed at ED. I'm gonna read this article now.


----------



## Zigfried (Jul 8, 2008)

Curious, I swear I could smell and attention whore somewhere around here.


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Zigfried said:


> Curious, I swear I could smell and attention whore somewhere around here.



EPIC THREAD

POSTING IN EPIC THREAD


----------

